# Rate My hard drive! Then post your own!



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I've kind been wanting to juice up my system performance, and was thinking of potentially doing raid 5 or something like that, but before that, i want to see how my hard drive stacks up. 

sooo, 

Here is my hardrive results:








Rate my hard drive on a scale of 10 and then post your own!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I rate yours about a 4, that graph is all over the place...

Let me see what I got in my Photobucket account...

Single 1.5TB Seagate 5900RPM:





Two 1.5TB Seagate 5900RPM RAID0:





Single 500GB Seagate 5400RPM:





Two 80GB Western Digital 7200RPM RAID0:


----------



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

still wondering about that -1.0 % cpu percentage lol... does that mean that the raid controllor doesn't use the cpu or something lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2010)

panchoman said:


> still wondering about that -1.0 % cpu percentage lol... does that mean that the raid controllor doesn't use the cpu or something lol



The -1.0% cpu usage is a bug in HD Tune, not sure why it comes up sometimes.  I don't pay much attention to the CPU usage, as background apps are factored into those numbers also.  In the first two of mine, I had F@H running, so it read as 100% CPU usage.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

the 6.0 mbps is a bit shocking lol.. and it found 3 bad sectors on my hdd.. seagate 250gb with 16 mb cache i believe


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2010)

panchoman said:


> the 6.0 mbps is a bit shocking lol.. and it found 3 bad sectors on my hdd.. seagate 250gb with 16 mb cache i believe



The bad sectors along with that crazy speed graph leads me to believe the drive is on its last legs.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

heres my ssd raid 0


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

I find your results alittle low what harddrive was that? Also mine isn't that great stupid Seagate is slow...


----------



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> The bad sectors along with that crazy speed graph leads me to believe the drive is on its last legs.



nooooooo you cant be serious!

well heres the health tab, 






it says: number of damaged sectors replaced: 3 .. the drive has damaged secotrs

still doing error scan..


----------



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

wow, my drive gets raped by a 5600 rpm drive -_-


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

ERazer said:


> heres my ssd raid 0
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/ERazer.jpg



I'd give you an 8/10. They're wicked fast, but only 60GB. Very nice nonetheless.



Here's the single 640AALS I'm running off of right now:







Here's the 2x 640AALS RAID 0 array I was running off of about 3/4 months ago:


----------



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'd give you an 8/10. They're wicked fast, but only 60GB. Very nice nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice! 9/10, the 640 is kinda slow..


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 26, 2010)

This should be merged, a bigass HD Tune thread already exists.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

panchoman said:


> very nice! 9/10, the 640 is kinda slow..



They looked good on a graph, but I don't notice the slightest difference other than about 15 seconds added to my boot time now that I'm on only one. Plus, now I have a dedicated backup drive which is hella useful 




DirectorC said:


> This should be merged, a bigass HD Tune thread already exists.



I thought about posting a link to one of the other ones, but I never saw any rating going on in those threads so this is a little different. So, I'm sure this will be closed down in a few minutes anyway.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'd give you an 8/10. They're wicked fast, but only 60GB. Very nice nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ty, its for OS only


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Ty, its for OS only



Ah, I see. How long does it take for you to boot up?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone have 4 HHD raid 0? if so could you post some benches as i am considering 4xraid 0 for my OS/Game drives 
also pancho where the hell have you been?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Ah, I see. How long does it take for you to boot up?



guesstamate 10-12 sec maybe lower havent really time it


----------



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

panchoman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've kind been wanting to juice up my system performance, and was thinking of potentially doing raid 5 or something like that, but before that, i want to see how my hard drive stacks up.
> 
> ...



not sure what's going on, but this time i got a completely different result...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you have a virus scan or something going on in the background of the first benchmark?

The bad sectors still scare me, I'd look at replacing the drive either way.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 26, 2010)

*Intel Raid 0*

Intel raid 0 2 x Intel X25m SSD 40 gig drives


----------



## panchoman (Feb 26, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Did you have a virus scan or something going on in the background of the first benchmark?
> 
> The bad sectors still scare me, I'd look at replacing the drive either way.



did close a couple of apps now that i think of it..


----------



## panchoman (Feb 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Anyone have 4 HHD raid 0? if so could you post some benches as i am considering 4xraid 0 for my OS/Game drives
> also pancho where the hell have you been?



same road as tiger woods? sports fun and more sex than planned? lol


----------



## Melvis (Feb 27, 2010)

First is the 160GB Raptor 3.0Gb/s HDD, then the 150GB Raptor 1.5Gb/s HDD, last is the 500GB Seagate AS 3.0Gb/s HDD

First time i have ever benchmarked these HDD's, any thoughts?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2010)

panchoman said:


> same road as tiger woods? sports fun and more sex than planned? lol



 nice, hope everythings been good for you..btw look at my specs


----------



## Melvis (Feb 27, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Intel raid 0 2 x Intel X25m SSD 40 gig drives



I don't know how to rate this, so im going to go with 8/10


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2010)

74gb VelociRaptor for the O/S






2x Seagate 7200.12 500gb RAID 0.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 27, 2010)

i rate yours a 10 erocker and here is mine

2x 1Tb western digital caviar black drives


----------

